# Best Way To Transfer OnePasses



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What's the best way to transfer OnePasses from a Roamio Pro to a Bolt+?

My understanding is that this can be done both on tivo.com and using kmttg. Are there pros and cons to using either method.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Way simple at TiVo.com, but I found that I needed to double-check and re-adjust some of the settings.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

kmttg will handle ARWLs, except for their custom names. I don't think online.tivo.com will transfer those.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

windracer said:


> kmttg will handle ARWLs, except for their custom names. I don't think online.tivo.com will transfer those.


And I have a ton of those. Will it handle non-AR Wish Lists?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope ... only ones that auto-record.

kmttg / Wiki / Wishlists



> *WISHLIST RESTRICTIONS*
> 
> RPC protocol limitations impose certain restrictions on what can be done with wishlists via kmttg. Specifically:
> Only autorecord wishlists are visible and editable, so if you want to edit or remove non-autorecord wishlists you will need to do it on TiVo itself.
> ...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

windracer said:


> Nope ... only ones that auto-record.
> 
> kmttg / Wiki / Wishlists


Easy enough to change them and change them back.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Do custom settings in one pass preferences transfer over reliably? For example: set reruns as vs. new only?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's been a while since I've done a large-scale transfer, but I want to say all the settings came across accurately (both TiVo Online and kmttg).


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

leiff said:


> Do custom settings in one pass preferences transfer over reliably? For example: set reruns as vs. new only?


My experience with TiVo Online (I have never used kmttg):

NO, in my experience, they do not. I transferred a lot of 1Ps using TiVo Online, but I did it in three or four separate batches. Although it was still way better than manually re-entering them on a new box, each time I did it, there were things wrong with the results on the new box. And those things were NOT the same each time. I cannot remember exactly now, but the first time I think all of them were set up as 'tracking only', or some other such nonsense - meaning do not actually record anything! I had to manually edit each and every new 1P that I had transferred over and reset the options correctly. Sometimes the channels were wrong, sometimes the other options. But it was very rare for me to find one that was totally correct.

Since this was generally a one-time thing for me, it was not worth it to do more testing and report it as a problem. But I DID learn not to ever trust a 1P copied between boxes.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I used kmttg to transfer the following stuff from my Roamio to Bolt without any problems. Does more than TiVo.com.

Season Passes
Wishlist (ARWLs)
Channel list
Thumb ratings


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I moved my Season Passes from 2 S3 OLED's to 1 Roamio Pro using kmttg and it worked great.

Scott


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I used the TiVo website twice with no problems at all.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

worachj said:


> Channel list


Darn! I wish I had read this earlier. (Or read the kmttg details more thoroughly) I spent a bunch of time manually setting up the channels on my new Bolt.


----------

